# Relentless Pursuit Hunting Video



## The Warrior

I'm sure many of you have seen this. Shows well the capabilities of the Cold Steel Big Bore BG.


----------



## superman365

yup, saw it.....did you see the one in africa?


----------



## The Warrior

superman365 said:


> yup, saw it.....did you see the one in africa?


Sure haven't. Got a link?


----------



## superman365

here you go






I think its africa....maybe I'm wrong.....just watched the part where he kills the spring buck


----------



## The Warrior

Thanks for posting, that's awesome.


----------



## superman365

your welcome!


----------



## neondog

Did you see the "Magic Pipe?"


----------



## orcrender

Man that is one bad case of bad breath.


----------



## The Warrior

Haha, that's hilarious.


----------



## superman365

it works for my brother....


----------



## Beanflip

The Warrior said:


> I'm sure many of you have seen this. Shows well the capabilities of the Cold Steel Big Bore BG.


 "I've seen Buck eat things that would make a Coyote puke" LOL!


----------



## Bigfoot

That guys hair is metal.


----------



## cjb4u

hmm the bunny hunting did not impress me much. I will have to go out and see if I can get better results. If not I do not know if that is as clean as I would like. my little 22 may still be the better choice.


----------



## NightKnight

cjb4u said:


> hmm the bunny hunting did not impress me much. I will have to go out and see if I can get better results. If not I do not know if that is as clean as I would like. my little 22 may still be the better choice.


I am a believer in humane hunting. If your weapon cannot get the kill quickly and with little suffering for the animal, you need to upgrade to the next level. Unless you are in a survival scenario of course.


----------



## dogcatchersito

Check out this video for Tim Wells and his blowgun


----------



## SurvivorJ

Great video! Thank for sharing it


----------



## slingshot

OMG! The Magic Pipe video is hilarious. Something my wife would tell me!


----------



## spinnervin

Tim Wells just uploaded a video on his YouTube Cannel killing a black bare with one shot from is Cold Steel Blowgun from about 10 yards with a broadhead dart no poision.


----------

